# Dog Poo disposal



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
I've been looking at a few discussions in pet forums about how owners dispose of their dogs poo and was amazed by a few of the options used.
Here are the most mentioned:
Plastic bags then put in with household waste for bin man to collect.
Scooped up and put down sewage pipe in garden.
Used in special wormery to make compost 
Put down indoor toilet.
Plastic bags and local dog litter bins.
Kicked under hedges for slugs to eat and to decompose naturally.
Biodegradable bags and put out with household waste for collection.
Put into septic tank which was emptied annually.
Chemical toilet dug into garden.

Some Councils seem to allow dog poo to be put into sewers - others dont.

I don't have a pet at the moment but seriously thinking of getting a dog again soon and wonder what is the best way to dispose of the poo. I can't imagine how bad it would smell waiting for a week for poor old bin man to collect it (especially in hot weather) but I shudder to think about putting it down a sewer as well. I mean - doesn't that all go for treatment and then back into our drinking water 8O 

What do you think is best way to deal with it?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're talking crap again. :lol: 

tony


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

mauramac said:


> but I shudder to think about putting it down a sewer as well. I mean - doesn't that all go for treatment and then back into our drinking water 8O
> 
> What do you think is best way to deal with it?


The word used gives you a clue !! "Treatment"


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Chuck it over the cliff edge for the crabs and fishes dinner, I know fish love it..

How do I know?.

While on a liveaboard dive boat for a fortnights diving in the Red Sea, the bog on the boat just flushed whatever contents out into the sea, if you were quick you could see the contents disappear within seconds as the fish attacked it and gobbled it up, Oh and the Arab crew were on the other side of the boat fishing for their dinner, catching the same fish that had just feasted on crap....

Want further proof?.. In the Red Sea again my mate developed Egyptian Tummy and had the trots, on one dive we were into decompression and could not come up for a good 40 Min's and his problem arose again..
So wet suit bottom pulled down and he had another one of his many dumps, the fish were straight in catching the crap as fast as he could eject it, he didn't need bog paper either the fish got right in to mop up everything..

I nearly drowned that day, with laughing. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> on one dive we were into decompression and could not come up for a good 40 Min's and his problem arose again..
> 
> ray.


Tech diving I presume ?? 40+ minutes deco is a little excessive for normal sport diving.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > on one dive we were into decompression and could not come up for a good 40 Min's and his problem arose again..
> ...


Hi. We are re-breather divers :wink:

ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rayrecrok said:
> ...


surprised that they allowed you to do over the 1 hour dive time most of the dive outfits place 60min limit per dive.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > steco1958 said:
> ...


Hi.

Try Here they will accommodate you if you are qualified..

ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

mauramac said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been looking at a few discussions in pet forums about how owners dispose of their dogs poo and was amazed by a few of the options used.
> Here are the most mentioned:
> Plastic bags then put in with household waste for bin man to collect.
> ...


There is another 'option' not mentioned on the list:
Scoop up poo, put in bag, then dump it in someone else's wheelie bin (ours :evil: ) on the way home.

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> mauramac said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Or just leave it on the path for others to tread in which is what we found on a walk by the river Tees in Darlington recently (doesnt suprise me as the town has gone to the dogs! 8O )

Or

The new thing I have seen on footpaths is to make the effort to bag it up and then leave the bag on the edge of the path or hanging off a barbed wire fence. Whats that all about?

I wonder why you never see white dog poo anymore like you did years ago?

Why am I in this thread? I have no idea.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > steco1958 said:
> ...


Here is a bit of vid in the same place the Canyon at Thomas Reef as the one where my mate was caught short, my re breather is an "Inspiration" the same as the guys with the yellow back box.. It has an unfortunate nick name within diving circles, of Y.B.O.D.. yellow box of death, it likes to kill people :roll: .. Nowt to do with dog **** I'm afraid, but folk might wonder what we are on about.

Dive hear.

ray.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmmmm. White dog poo. You don't see that anymore do you? 
Maybe it's because most dogs are not fed a raw diet and not so many bones as years gone by. They probably don't have a glut of calcium to dispose of.
Could be wrong though :? 
Izzy usually does most of her poops on her walks and it gets put in the dog poo bins provided but at home I have a camping type waste bin with a bin liner, at the bottom of the garden in the shade. The bin has a lid that goes over the rim so that water can't get in. At the end of the week I double bag it and put it in the wheelie bin as suggested by the local council. It doesn't smell too bad, although I'm careful not to put my nose too close when I'm tying the bag  
Two kiddies spades are good for picking up. A long handled one to scoop it up and a shorter handled one to just guide it all neatly on to the first
Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our dogs are trained to do it in our garden, after a walk. Then I whip round with the super duper pooper scoopa. Bag it and bin it

Dave p


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well I did expect to get a few ****e replies but one about diving - well I never saw that coming :lol:

Thanks for the ones that replied in a more helpful way 

I must admit I hate people who don't clear up after their dogs and as for the lazy buggers who leave it in bags hanging on trees etc well I would just like to catch them but you never see them actually do it.

I feel so sorry for the poor bin men - bad enough having to collect all the disposable nappies after a week :twisted: but dog poo as well. It must really hum in this hot weather.
If if was ok to put it in the sewer then this seems to be a good idea
http://www.doggybog.com/
Failing that then one of those you bury in the garden and hope it rots down without whiffing.

Wonder what kennels do? They must have tons of the stuff


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't see a problem with putting it in the normal sewage system, either down the toilet or directly into the outside sewer pipe. There are a couple of things that humans can catch from dog poo but human excrement is much more dangerous in terms of disease transmission and the sewage system can make that safe.
Personally I always bag it and bin it and get irate at people who don't clear up after their animals. One of the worst offenders locally is a professional 'dog walker' who makes very little effort to clean up after the numerous dogs she walks.

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mauramac quote.
Wonder what kennels do? They must have tons of the stuff 

Answer.

They bag it and sell it as elephant deterrent.
You place a pile in each corner of the garden and it keeps elephants out.

It works a treat. I haven`t seen an elephant in our garden.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> mauramac quote.
> Wonder what kennels do? They must have tons of the stuff
> 
> Answer.
> ...


Have you forgotten to take you medication again?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*make the dirty b"£tard% eat it*

Well,
As one who spends 6 ish months of the year on our wonderfull canal system and walks the tow path daily - to the ba£tar£s who either dont pick the **** up or bag it and hang it from trees/throw it in the grass i would make them eat it

Pick it up and take it home its your ****! dispose of it with care - it could be your grandchild covered in it or sat opening a little bag found in the grass

Ray


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: make the dirty b"£tard% eat it*



airstream said:


> Well,
> As one who spends 6 ish months of the year on our wonderfull canal system and walks the tow path daily - to the ba£tar£s who either dont pick the **** up or bag it and hang it from trees/throw it in the grass i would make them eat it
> 
> Pick it up and take it home its your ****! dispose of it with care - it could be your grandchild covered in it or sat opening a little bag found in the grass
> ...


I couldn't agree more. There are some scum bags about, thats for sure. :evil:

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maura

Go hi tech, incinerate it ...get an Ashpoopie






http://ashpoopie.com/index.html

Mike

P.S. never seen one just found it on Google :lol:

and after wathing the first vid do click on the POO Trap link for an even dafter solution :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone I know had a neighbour's dog doing it's business on his front path everyday.

Even after several requests to the owner, the man continued to allow his dog to use the guy's front path when on it's walk.

One morning, sick of it, he picked it up on a shovel, walked over to the dog owner's house and scraped it through his letterbox.

Didn't happen again.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

ardgour said:


> I don't see a problem with putting it in the normal sewage system, either down the toilet or directly into the outside sewer pipe. There are a couple of things that humans can catch from dog poo but human excrement is much more dangerous in terms of disease transmission and the sewage system can make that safe.
> Personally I always bag it and bin it and get irate at people who don't clear up after their animals. One of the worst offenders locally is a professional 'dog walker' who makes very little effort to clean up after the numerous dogs she walks.
> 
> Chris


Chris - I would telephone your local council and advise them of this woman's totally irresponsible attitude. I bet they will have the dog warden round there pretty damn quick. Most councils have a £1000 fine. The fact that she is earning money from dog walking and not picking up is even more outrageous.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Maura
> 
> Go hi tech, incinerate it ...get an Ashpoopie
> 
> ...


Mike - thanks for that! My face is now caught between the laughing out loud and oh YUK expression. Hilariously awful :lol: :x :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We occasionally go to the Wyre Forest, I was informed by a warden, and subsequently asked at the visitor centre, that when in the Wyre Forest when your dog has a poo, you do not need to pick it up, you can use a stick and flick it into the under growth, just do not leave it on the paths.

Steve


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that it is illegal to put dog waste in the sewer. I don't think that sewage works are set up to deal with the different bacteria etc.
I always pick up after my dogs but, like most people, hate carrying it around with me. My solution is to pick it up and deposit it under a hedge or in a ditch for it to decompose naturally. I then invert the bio-degradable bag and take it home to put in the wheelie bin.

I would love one of the ash-poopie things though. Just might find it more inconvenient to carry around than bags of dog poo.

The bags in hedges would be solved by more bins!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Dive hear.


Just watched this in HD. Stunning, absolutely stunning.

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

This one is doing the rounds on facebook, so if you have not seen it:










Regards

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> We occasionally go to the Wyre Forest, I was informed by a warden, and subsequently asked at the visitor centre, that when in the Wyre Forest when your dog has a poo, you do not need to pick it up, you can use a stick and flick it into the under growth, just do not leave it on the paths.
> 
> Steve


We have always done this on our local walks.

I have made a walking pole from a tree branch and flick ours off to one side where nobody walks. I also flick the poo that the dirty, lazy dog owners leave behind.

I treat dog walking the same as my wildcamping ie: leave nothing but memories.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just back from France and was amazed at the piles of dog muck in all the little town squares etc Some lovely tree shaded areas full of it and not just from little dogs

Disgusting

Aldra


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Our little French town is pretty good. Brown plastic bags are provided free at various places. These are very handy for late night people behind the cinema - good for water bombs over the ramparts :!: 
Incidentally - we have seen some white poos recently - see below 

Paul


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Our big baby (1 yr old now and getting on for 30kg) does a tremendous amount of the stuff in the garden. We don't encourage her to do the business on walks, but sometimes she does - it always gets picked up or flicked into the undergrowth.

At the moment we are are burying most of it around the garden in an effort to discourage her digging up the lawn. I take out a neat triangle of earth with my edger, bury her poo and replace the turf. The look of disgust on her face as she goes to dig is a picture. I guess I'll run out of garden one day though, so wondered about a chemical dog loo. If it's OK for us in the confines of the van, it should be ok down the back of the garden which backs onto paddock.

Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p occassionally flobs a shovel full over the wall into the Chinese takeaway garden.
Sometimes we hear Mr Wingwong shouting HuFlungDung.

Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> Our big baby (1 yr old now and getting on for 30kg) does a tremendous amount of the stuff in the garden. We don't encourage her to do the business on walks, but sometimes she does - it always gets picked up or flicked into the undergrowth.
> 
> At the moment we are are burying most of it around the garden in an effort to discourage her digging up the lawn. I take out a neat triangle of earth with my edger, bury her poo and replace the turf. The look of disgust on her face as she goes to dig is a picture. I guess I'll run out of garden one day though, so wondered about a chemical dog loo. If it's OK for us in the confines of the van, it should be ok down the back of the garden which backs onto paddock.
> 
> Lesley


If she poos around the same time each day then change your routine to have her on a walk at that time. Our Whippets usually poo as soon as they get out of the car on the daily morning outing. They show no interest in doing it in the garden beforehand. They will use the garden later in the day if it is necessary.

Another thing is the feeding time. Altering that can alter her poo routine as well.

It is possible to get your dogs routine to fit in with yours, it makes life easier.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

We are very lucky with Meg as she wee's and poo's to order.

The weeing seemed to happen automatically when she was a pup, but I first found out about the Poo'ing when we were at Shepton Mallett show a few years ago.

I was up early and took her for a walk right up to the top field. On the far side there was a small opening onto a some rough ground and I told her to go and poo. She looked at me then did so!

Since then it works every time and now in the morning I ask her to wait by saying 'not yet' and she waits until we get into the woods and always goes off to a far corner.

It is funny if I let her out without realising Claire has just done so in the evening. I tell her to do a wee and she walks over to her spot, looks at me to make sure I am watching, crouches down and pretends, but nothing comes out!

Border Collies are just so clever!

Regards


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi paul

we noticed that there were more and more places that provided free dog bags, this visit to France

Unfortunately a lot of people don't bother using them

We were walking round the walls at Agues- Mortes in the early morning and there are stations with dog bags at every gate

Saw loads of people walk out of the gates let the dogs free and walked back in not one single person took or used a bag

Does France have a system of fining the offenders?

Aldra


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Does France have a system of fining the offenders?
> 
> Aldra


Maybe - but since they tend to be rather relaxed about some laws I don't think it would make much difference.

Not far away is a bar where people still smoke. When asked how this is the owner said "We don't agree with that law here"

I do pick up my dogs poo (and sometimes other dogs as well) :!: I don't smoke myself but I have enjoyed the relaxed attitudes while I have lived here.

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Aldra did you go on the canal trip whilst in agues mortes.

Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Our fat dog craps when she wants but will have a pee to command..
The command is "Go wee wee".. you should have seen the looks we got in France. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Aldra did you go on the canal trip whilst in agues mortes_

Hi Dave,
No we didn't

was a bit hot to leave the dog in the van

(we should have done as a broil might have improved his temper)

was it good?

I loved the city as we walked around the outside at 6 am
and then through the city, would have loved to have walked the walls but again no dogs

you rescue dogs do you want to rescue him???

:evil: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Vets usully black bag it some tiger bag it both end up in landfill. You can buy doggie loo's bury the special bin in the garden with top out then throw poop in there and add the biodegradable fluid and it biodegrades it, l think you get it from places like pets at home.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

On the thread list this thread precedes one called ' sending stuff to France'. Perhaps this might be the ideal solution?
David


----------

